# So...you have a crush eh?



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Guys & Girls, say you have a crush on someone. 

Are you most likely to:

A) Admire them from a distance and never admit to your crush you like him/her

B) Approach him/her and ask for a date


Truth be told, I most likely do A), because I dislike rejection :lol


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

B. I have a hard time crushing on someone without knowing them. So I can usually guess the answer.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

A


----------



## username4me (Feb 24, 2013)

B. but, I'll be super shy about it


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I've decided not to bother myself with girls anymore. But when I did, I would admire my crush from a distance and never ever say a word to her.


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm actually neither. I always end up talking to them and come up with some kind of excuse to not date them


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

C. somewhere in between A & B


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Probably A, I can brush off rejection pretty easily I think but its the whole process leading up to the yes or no that stresses me the hell out.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

A. I've never asked out a girl and have only approached two in my life.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

This is not A and B , there is middle ground, I tend to pay attention, try to get to know them as a friend, (usually already do know them somewhat as i don't generally feel things for people I don't talk to...). I never say "hey I like you" though, they get my attention, I'm attentive and and nice... *Shrugs* I did tell someone once that they were awesome.... I regretted it instantly, it was alcohol induced. :-|


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Hahahaha, yeah, like I'll ever confess to my crushes.

All that will happen is rejection and heartbreak.
Hell, I'd love to not get crushes at all period. Just nip this god damn desire for relationships, love, sex, etc. in the freaking bud permanently. Have no feelings for girls at all. Dang.


----------



## Eyesontheskies (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I am more likely to go with A, but I did ask a guy to prom last year and I asked another guy to the movies over the summer. I honestly don't think I would do it again though unless I knew for sure that they have feelings for me. I mean neither of the guys rejected me, it just made me feel awkward around them because I laid my feelings out there and so now they knew my big secret.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

A) for all my life...... but I'm working on it.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

C) Admire them from a distance, talk to them and try to befriend them, and never admit to the crush. :lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

A. Always A. Most people look better from the bushes...


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Definitely A.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Crushes came and went, I acted on a few when in my teens. I don't get crushes anymore.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

A


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I admire from the distance but i'm such a telepath they won't go unnoticed


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Unfortunately A


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Most girls I crush on also tend to fall for me.

But my history is somewhat supportive of B.

I'd prefer to do A.

I'd prefer not to think about this at all.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I actually did B once and it went horribly, so I'd be more inclined to go for A.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Admire from a distance, slightly, but I don't usually have crushes on people anyway xD


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Always A, but a week ago I asked my crush out and we went on a date. But I won't do that again soon. I have to really like him, will I ever ask a guy out again. It's terrifying.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

Has only been A for over three years, they are always in relationships and/or lesbians so what's the point telling them


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

B

That's how I met my BF.


----------



## farsan (Jun 30, 2011)

Always A, didn't even think about B because I know that I won't have anything to say and our friendship wouldn't last for more than 5 minutes (untill they notice that I have nothing to speak about)


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

So... You're Canadian eh?


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I've done both A) and B) and one time I admitted, it was mutual and the latest one, it was rejection but I can't say I regret it. I mean it sucks to get rejected and depending on how big someone's crush is, how they handle rejection, and how many times they've been rejected, it affects how much it'll hurt. However, what inspired me to go forward this time was because I didn't really want to be in a situation where I crush on someone for ages only to find out it's not reciprocated (wasted time) and consequently, the feelings intensify, making it harder to move on. I like to cut to the chase, at least this way I know where I stand, so either way no regrets.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

A. always.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

A


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

A.

I got night vision binoculars for christmas


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> So... You're Canadian eh?


:lol, yeah eh !


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually just told someone here I got a crush on them on chat and got politely shot down. Oh, why am I not surprised? :clap


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I admire from afar, offline. It hurts sometimes, to have to do that...but I know myself and what I'm capable of. A relationship isn't something that would be good for me right now. I've somehow managed to simply enjoy the feeling of liking/loving someone, like that, without it being returned.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a crush on WithMyFaithX (cute black girl!) :yes


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

B.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

A, all of the time. I've never told any of my crushes that I fancied them, although during school I think some of my friends might have done:|


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

A, I never talked to him, he never talked to me, and meanwhile, he talked to my friend


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I wish those who chose A could blurt something out without thinking about it. What's the worst that could happen? You're already a social reject in your mind. I know, it hurts a lot. I feel for you.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

C

Try to get over them as soon as possible and then go on with my life as a loner.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

If you really like someone, you should tell them. Of course there's a risk of getting rejected, but hey, who gets accepted every time they confess? Despite it might be an unrequited love, the person you loved would feel so happy knowing they were loved. :yes


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

A...for 5 years...:blush


----------



## amber17 (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't crush on someone I've never spoken to, usually I at least become friends with the person I'm interested in, so...B?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

pineapplebun said:


> I've done both A) and B) and one time I admitted, it was mutual and the latest one, it was rejection but I can't say I regret it. I mean it sucks to get rejected and depending on how big someone's crush is, how they handle rejection, and how many times they've been rejected, it affects how much it'll hurt. *However, what inspired me to go forward this time was because I didn't really want to be in a situation where I crush on someone for ages only to find out it's not reciprocated (wasted time) and consequently, the feelings intensify, making it harder to move on. I like to cut to the chase, at least this way I know where I stand, so either way no regrets.*


So true. The rejection acts as closure, I think. It ends the pointless, (sometimes) painful thinking/fantasizing about future possibilities, etc. Of course, that's the worst case scenario. Best case, the feelings are mutual. So it's a win/win, sort of. In any case, approaching them sounds better than stagnation and drawn-out longing.

Anyway, despite that, it's still A for me. *shrugs* Rejection is a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

B.

It's better to run the risk of being rejected than to never know whether you stood a chance.


----------



## satasmbana (Jun 7, 2012)

A.It is better to think,dream about that person from afar.Because people dissapoint me when i get to know them better.And also I'll have nothing to say or talk about with her.But I could watch her all day.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Definately A. And I also try to avoid my crush until I can stomp my feelings of infatuation dead.​


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

A) , I'm trying to work on approaching girls. But it's so damn hard when I'm really shy.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

It depends. If it is somebody I know for a fact that I have NO chance with (like if she is dating somebody else or doesn't really show much interest), then I'd go with A. If it is somebody who shows clear signs of being interested, then I'd go B after awhile (but usually too late in my case...lol).


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

actually out of the 7 crushes ive had, ive asked out 4


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

cafune said:


> So true. *The rejection acts as closure, I think. It ends the pointless, (sometimes) painful thinking/fantasizing about future possibilities, etc.* Of course, that's the worst case scenario. Best case, the feelings are mutual. So it's a win/win, sort of. In any case, approaching them sounds better than stagnation and drawn-out longing.
> 
> Anyway, despite that, it's still A for me. *shrugs* Rejection is a tough pill to swallow.


Yeah, the rejection acts like a closure, and to be frank, it's honestly not that bad. Yes it hurts to be rejected, but people may reject someone for many reasons. And even if they are personal reasons against you, guess what? There are plenty of other people out there! Suitors who may actually be a better fit for you. Not only that, I think it's important to realize that we're not entitled for someone to reciprocate our feelings which is what makes one appreciate the person who CHOOSES to be with us out of their many options. Also, we cannot be happy with someone who doesn't want us. They may be perfect in terms of the qualities they possess in your eyes, but they cannot actually be PERFECT FOR YOU if they don't want to be with you. So ultimately, that one person who rejected you doesn't really matter. It doesn't make sense to hold onto something that won't bring you happiness. Moreover, just like any human being they have flaws too, so if it helps, focus on those xD. Once you stop putting so much weight onto one person, it makes rejection easier to recover from.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I used to be an A and then you realise more often than not your instincts are right and now I'm a B. I'm quite open and straight forward in general with people whether it be having a crush or disliking them.


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Most definitely an A and is my current predicament.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

A....too freakin shy :/


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

If she wasn't in a relationship I'd try to flirt with her. Maybe ask her out depending on her reaction. If she was really hot or prissy I probably wouldn't be able to do it though.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

I decided to go celibate so A. Having a crush is like having a flu, it runs you down but eventually you get over it.


----------



## kungfuchicken (Feb 18, 2013)

Rufus said:


> I wish those who chose A could blurt something out without thinking about it. What's the worst that could happen? You're already a social reject in your mind. I know, it hurts a lot. I feel for you.


You could get fired from your job for sexual harassment....


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

B

I can handle rejection.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I admire from afar, offline. It hurts sometimes, to have to do that...but I know myself and what I'm capable of. A relationship isn't something that would be good for me right now. I've somehow managed to simply enjoy the feeling of liking/loving someone, like that, without it being returned.


Yeah...you're an idiot. :roll


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

For most of my life I would have said "A" now though its "B" girls won't fall in my lap unless I put work in to get her interested


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Yeah...you're an idiot. :roll


I'm not sure why, but sometimes I feel that some people need to be reminded that this is a forum for social anxiety _disorder_, and that if we were perfectly capable of overcoming it in all situations, it would not be considered a mental health disorder.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

C. Give subtle hints and see how he responds, backing away if it's a negative response and becoming more open about my feelings if it's positive

But if I had to choose A or B, it would be A.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

A


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I have'nt noticed women much at all the last half year, but I suppose I'm still doing the B), It's really rare that I find somebody I bother to pursue though, most of the "crushes" I've had somehow did'nt feel right after a short time, and I don't regret not taking those chances.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

pineapplebun said:


> However, what inspired me to go forward this time was because I didn't really want to be in a situation where I crush on someone for ages only to find out it's not reciprocated (wasted time) and consequently, the feelings intensify, making it harder to move on. I like to cut to the chase, at least this way I know where I stand, so either way no regrets.





cafune said:


> So true. The rejection acts as closure, I think. It ends the pointless, (sometimes) painful thinking/fantasizing about future possibilities, etc. Of course, that's the worst case scenario. Best case, the feelings are mutual. So it's a win/win, sort of. In any case, approaching them sounds better than stagnation and drawn-out longing.


SO TRUE. Gosh, right now I have the biggest crush on a customer at work. As in HUGE. Makes me feel silly really but there it is. The other day I saw him and I felt myself blush bad. So embarrassing. I haven't had a crush like this in a really long time so I am not sure how to go about it. I do feel I have to control it. I am not 15 anymore. *sigh*


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Neither. I insult myself about having a crush until it goes away.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

A for the moment. Still working on getting to B-status :teeth


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

A, because they're almost always taken anyway.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> Neither. I insult myself about having a crush until it goes away.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

My first crush went horribly wrong. It probably contributed to my growing SA that led into adulthood. (All Names Have been Changed---) 
What else can I say? It's my greatest failure to date, and it still hangs over my head like a stalking vulture. As an 8th grade parochial school upperclassman, I was a (semi) big man on campus. I had reached some sense of détente (cease-fire) with the rest of the class, after any number of years of the geek treatment, by both older students and by my own classmates. The gay rumors had stopped (a major source of tortuous pain), and I was getting more consistent grades. My status as the poster boy for scorn and contempt seemed to have dissipated.
Back when I first started the semester that year, I was a week late (as usual). To 
my surprise, there was a new person in the class that year. 'Kate' was the new person. She had grown up in another city, and now lived with her aunt. At first, she was generally shy, and reserved. I never gave her an 'official' welcome, which I wanted to. So I kind of just relented, as she mingled among the rest of the class. Despite the temporary truce that had gone on between me and the 'cool guys', I still wanted someone that I felt was 'on my side'. She was the first girl that made me say 'Hmm..' Could this have been a potential kind ear and special friend? Oh, well&#8230;
As time went on for the first couple of weeks, things didn't seem to be going well for 'Kate'. She was becoming as popular as me, which of course, is an oxymoron. I remember one particular day, when she was absent, there was an impromptu 'round table' discussion about her that afternoon. Mrs. "Osten" served as the defacto moderator. Most of the people who spoke were saying negative things about her. I didn't feel it was fair, but I initially said nothing. I let my own insecurities keep me from speaking up for her. What I wanted to say was that, being as 'Kate' is new here, not just in the class but a whole new town, it's going to take some time for her to get to know people here, and at the moment, she's just trying to fit in. The most vociferous voices against her were my classmates, "Colt" and "Tim". For whatever reason, I guess our teacher Mrs. Osten could tell that I was the silent minority. She asked me how I felt about her. I hesitated and gave some kind of neutral answer. But even before I could do that, my classmate "Geoff" blurts out, "He likes her!" making me doubly embarrassed. Shortly after that, ironically, things began to turn around for her. I guess the class just needed to vent that day before they came to their senses.
One afternoon, I admitted to my classmate "Artie" that I was interested in 'Kate'. Naturally, he made that information public domain. But, in what was soon to be my surprise, the next time I encountered 'Kate', she was uncharacteristically rude. What poured salt on the wound is that, she was really becoming popular now, at my expense! The element of the class that had been riding her was now warm and inviting.
As for me? Hell, I became public outcast #1, all over again. The refined, staid object of my affection became a venomous viper. Not a day went by without her hurling some type of verbal jab my way. What was once a neutral Switzerland now sided with the Eastern bloc fascists in the rest of the class. I suppose in a bizarre way, you could say things went back to 'normal'. Despite all of this, there was still some small spark of hope within me, that said 'she'll come to her senses'. But that was never to be- About a day or so before the end of the second semester, word got out about her and "Tim" having some type of secret rendezvous (how typical!). Despite all of this, I couldn't help but feel for her at graduation. It was held in the school Church. Everybody sat in their own separate pew, with their family & guests. She was to sing solo Whitney Houston's 'The Greatest Love of All', as "Geoff" played piano. She went up to the front of the Church to sing; at the time, none of her relatives had shown up yet to sit; she was crying as she sang. Her folks did eventually show up. After the commencement ceremony was finally over, she said something to me in passing, that I didn't really hear. She was laughing & holding a bottle of what seemed to be mints. I just kind of smiled and waved as she walked away.
I had been attending that damned school essentially since the beginning, chop-chop-chopping away at the Great Tree of Inequity. Hoping in vain faith that I would come to know some sense of acceptance & fellowship. And just when I think I've met someone who could understand, I get shot down in flames&#8230; Looking back on it, it's even more frustrating to know that she became an adversary by default! By _default_! Not because I had done anything to her; not because I had said anything bad about her&#8230; But simply because I was who I was! It's as if I have some type of invisible aura that brings out the worst in people, and subsequently directs that negative energy towards myself. This, then, is my fate? To be a perpetual pariah? Shunned, scandalized, and scorned, seemingly without logic nor provocation?


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL for most of my life it's always been option A: admiring them from a distance and never admitting feelings :b

Looking back, I kind of wish I had the guts to say what I felt back then, but it is what it is. Learning from past mistakes


----------



## Chrool (May 19, 2013)

A, which has happened with every one of my crushes. Though I have found that i'm almost at the point where im so sick of doing A that I feel motivated to do B.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Yeah...you're an idiot. :roll


I was going to tell you to **** off but then I realized you were speaking to yourself...


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Assuming we were in same social environment on regular basis and it wasn't weird, I'd consider making small talk and see how they react. If they seemed completely disinterested, I'd leave them alone and if it was a positive response, I'd try talking to them on regular basis. I'm not a persistent type that's for sure, but if I can sense some mutual interest, I'll try.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rufus said:


> I have a crush on WithMyFaithX (cute black girl!) :yes


me too lol


----------

